# Muscle Bike, Yes or No



## eagle396 (Mar 23, 2009)

Found this today, what is it? No head badge, Schwinn on the chain guard, 24" wheels. Some things don't look right. The rear fender doesn't seam to fit the radious of the tire right. The chain guard lines up wierd with the chain. The New Process hub on the rear looks old???


----------



## eagle396 (Mar 23, 2009)

*Serial Number*

Left out the serial# B45781 on rear drop out.


----------



## cycle trash (Apr 11, 2009)

looks more like a 26 inch


----------



## eagle396 (Apr 12, 2009)

I thought that too, just not sure. The rear fender spacing is weird. I am pretty sure a 26" won't fit on the front. I guess I will have to pull the wheels and see what would fit. I do know that the rear hub is old, correct style for 1952.

I just had a thought, what if it is just a fender for a 26" that someone put on it? The radius doesn't match the tire. If it was just a smaller wheel, the space around it should still be even, just bigger then it should be, it isn't.


----------



## eagle396 (Apr 13, 2009)

*I was wrong!*

OK, I'll admit it, I was wrong. I tried a set of 26" wheels and they do fit. I am still puzzled by the old hub and the 24" wheels but who knows what was going on with this thing. It looks pretty good now. I may just have to strip it and re do it like it should be.


----------

